# Edge of Glory - Brook Vs. Jones. This weekend!



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Good Morning,

How do we all feel about this weekends card from Sheffield, and what are the expected outcomes? I think it's a really strong card, but I've not really noticed any buzz about it.

To the best of my knowledge the card is as below;

*Kell Brook* v *Carson Jones*
IBF International Welterweight Title​
This is a fight I, and most others here I would imagine, expect Kell to win. I've not seen a great deal of Jones, admittedly the only fight I can remember, for which I needed to use YT to jog my memory, was him getting outboxed and stopped by Alfonso Gomez. Jones was a teenager at the time so I would expect him to have learnt a few lessons since then, but not having followed his career I'm hoping you guys can tell me if this is true or not.

Brook TKO10​
*Gavin Rees* v *Derry Mathews*
European Lightweight Title​
I was at their first fight and was bitterly disappointed with the outcome as I felt it was warming up nicely. Going into their first encounter I had Rees as the clear favourite as Matthews looked completely done, I was anticipating any clean punch (or headbutt) on that conk would take him out - which I still feel is a strong possibility. Since the first Rees fight, Derry suffered a stoppage loss to unheralded Marsili but also has notched up a very impressive win against Anthony Crolla - so Derry has some momentum behind him.

As always with Derry, he does have good power and has been in some exciting fights, so I'm expecting this to be a contender for FOTN, but before the final bell Rees will land enough on that nose, or to the body, to break Derry's heart and take the stoppage victory. After this fight Rees will still be criminally underrated.

Rees TKO9

*Kerry Hope* v *Greg Proksa*
European Middleweight Title​
The first encounter was a massive upset, with Proksa being rated by some in the Top 5 middles. A fantastic win for Hope and I'll stick my neck on the line and say he can do it again. The cut clearly bothered Proksa and it's safe to assume he took Hope lightly, possibly believing in his own hype too much. Let's just hope this fight is as good as the first.

Hope MD12

*Lee Purdy* v *Chris Johnson*
English Welterweight Title​
I thought Purdy was going to walk it against Lynes, but after an old Lynes showed how comfortably he could outmove and outbox him I think this fight could go either way . My only reservation is whether or not Johnson has enough about him to box Purdy off the back foot, because if they went toe-to-toe all my money would be on Purdy.

PS. The cards for Lynes-Purdy fight still make my blood boil.

Purdy TKO3​
Plus featuring *Ryan Aston* and *Scotty Cardle*


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Nice thread Bryn.

I'd say Proksa beats Hope this time. I felt he beat him last time even though he was badly distracted by the cut and a good showing from Hope. _Hope_fully it's a good fight again but I do think Proksa should win.

Rees/Mathews should be entertaining, but I fancy Gavin Rees to stop him as well.

Not sure I know Chris Johnson, so I think Purdy ought to win that one.

And as for this Edge of Glory fight for Kelly Brook.. she should win comfortably IMO and then will only be one or two more fights away from a world title fight!!!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Nice write up.

I agree with pretty much everything. I'm not sure Brook stops him, but I think he beats jones wide on points. Rees will stops Matthews, I'm almost certain of that. But the real fight on the card is Hope - Proksa. The first fight was entertaining (I also had the Pole winning by a point.) I can't see Kerry fighting that way again, and without the cut, Proksa would have beaten him. I think he takes a wide decision or stops Hope late


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for the responses @Roe & @Vano-irons :good

Can anyone explain a bit more to me about Carson Jones? What does he do well? What are his weaknesses? As you can tell, I've seen little of him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Good thread Bryn.

Brook/Jones..Can't see anything other then a Brook victory, Jones should test Kell though, Jones will actually keep coming forward and throwing punches, unlike Kells previous opponents.

Brook TKO 10, I think he's really going to step up and look to be more aggressive in this fight.

Rees/Matthews..Rees will dominate from about the 4th round onwards, Rees is clearly a level above Derry.

Rees TKO 8.

Proksa/Hope..I thought Proksa was robbed in they're first fight tbh, credit to Hope though, he put up a great fight, but clearly in my eyes didn't deserve the victory, this time around Proksa should win more comfortably.

Proksa UD.

As for the rest of the fights, Purdy should get the stoppage and hopefully set up a September fight with Vassell, looking forward to see Kal Yafai making his debut, Rhys Roberts returns against Dai Davies, wonder if Hearn has signed Rhys? 

Ryan Aston has looked impressive of late, and he's got another decent test against underrated puncher Curtis Valentine.

Overall it's a really good card, that should deliver at least 3 or 4 good fights.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@BoxingAnalyst :good


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2012)

Jones is a bit like Tim Bradley with less stanima and chin but more power and slower hands. Think we might see a gut check for Kell Brook, lets remember he has never even lost a round in his pro career.

I fancy matthews to spring the upset. i think Rees new he was in for a tough night last time and saw the headbutt as an easy way out. Matthews height will cause him problems.

Hope vs Proszka i cant decide. the pole obviously underestimated him last time, but hope was coming in at 3 weeks notice.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Kell Brook vs Carson Jones - Got a feeling Kell will look really impressive here and just completely dominate this fight, Jones isn't very good and Brook simply has too much skill to get troubled. Early stoppage. TKO4

Derry Mathews vs Gavin Rees - Great fight this and a tough one to call. Last fight I strongly favored Rees, but Matthews was very good against Crolla and if he brings that to the ring it may be a tough test. However think Rees will have a bit too much and gain a late stoppage. TKO10

Grzegorz Proksa vs Kerry Hope - Proksa really overlooked him last time and even with that I thought he won pretty comfortably. Can't see him being as under-prepared as last time and think he will gain a stoppage midway through. Proksa TKO6


----------



## doug.ie (Jun 3, 2012)

Bryn said:


> After this fight Rees will still be criminally underrated.


thats the truth.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@CamR21 Brook is going to have to be more spiteful as Jim Watt has been saying if he is going to stop Jones early, It will be impressive if he can get Carson out of there early.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pic of Gavin Rees, Bradley Pryce and his two brothers 20 years ago!


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @CamR21 Brook is going to have to be more spiteful as Jim Watt has been saying if he is going to stop Jones early, It will be impressive if he can get Carson out of there early.


I know he will I've just got a feeling he really wants to make a statement with this fight and will go all out for the stoppage.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

^^^^^ Thats a great pic :good


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Brook wide points.

No blueprint.


What gives???

Image that ive posted before from my own imageshack site wont post, and ive tried 3 different browsers????


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2012)

Hopefully Sky will make it a three hour show which normally means 3 live fights. I might go for a treble, Brook, Rees & Proska all by stoppage. Not seen the odds yet.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

moon said:


> Hopefully Sky will make it a three hour show which normally means 3 live fights. I might go for a treble, Brook, Rees & Proska all by stoppage. Not seen the odds yet.


It is a 3 hours show mate, 8-11.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It is a 3 hours show mate, 8-11.


:happy Awesome.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bryn said:


> :happy Awesome.


I can't wait for this card mate, they're isn't exactly any 50/50 fights on the card, but they should all be competitive and exciting.

I hope Rees can get a crack at Burns in December or January, his style would pose more problems for Ricky then Mitchell will IMO, he deserves a big fight.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> I can't wait for this card mate, they're isn't exactly any 50/50 fights on the card, but they should all be competitive and exciting.
> 
> I hope Rees can get a crack at Burns in December or January, his style would pose more problems for Ricky then Mitchell will IMO, he deserves a big fight.


It'd be a good fight for Rees, and he is deserving, but I get the feeling Rees doesn't really want it and I wouldn't fancy his chances against Burns anyways.

EDIT: Not to say you should only take fights that you're pretty much guaranteed to win, you get what I mean. :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Holy fuck, didn't realise all them fights were on the same card. VERY strong card this weekend. Can't wait.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Holy fuck, didn't realise all them fights were on the same card. VERY strong card this weekend. Can't wait.


Not that they're great fights, but this card also clashes with Fury on Five, and Klitschko on BoxNation so there's plenty of boxing on next weekend.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Know which card I'll be watching!


----------



## moon (Jun 16, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> It is a 3 hours show mate, 8-11.


Thanks mate, great news. Superb card, plus Fury on 5 & Wlad on BN. I'll have to get the fridge stocked up.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Kell. I really hope he can make a big statement & get Jones out of there. 

I thought he'd stop N'Dou but despite having him hurt several times his sloppy finishing let him down. 
I thought he'd stop Hatton but in the 2nd half of the fight he seemed to take his foot off the pedal when Matt went into survival mode.

I'll record the Fury fight to watch later & if I cant get sleep I'll put the Klit fight on


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

I want Kell to go 12 rounds.....12 rounds against a dangerous opponent will serve him well IMO.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> I want Kell to go 12 rounds.....12 rounds against a dangerous opponent will serve him well IMO.


He's done 12 rounds with N'Dou & Hatton. Stopping Jones will make a statement about his status in the division, even if its a good old fashioned British stoppage


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

DrMo said:


> He's done 12 rounds with N'Dou & Hatton. Stopping Jones will make a statement about his status in the division, even if its a good old fashioned British stoppage


Ndou not a threat neither was Matty mate.....Jones is and will be a threat for the full 12......If Kell is gonna step up and get into world title bouts, he will need to go the full 12 with someone who can knock you out with 20 seconds to go in round 12.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

http://www.thestar.co.uk/sport/boxi...at-press-conference-watch-the-video-1-4704043


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Good thread. Really looking forward to this card. Proksa stoppage, Brook UD and Rees late accumulation stoppage.

Jones is basic but well-schooled. He's consistent and when he lets his hands go he knows what he's doing. Brook should have more flair, and should be able to outmanouver Jones for the win. I think it'll be competitive, and it's just the kinda' fell Kell needs IMO. Jones will land leather, and Brook will have to use all of his tools to win a 116-112 type decision. 

Kell likes to let his man work and then better his opponent and then take the round back under control as the time ticks down. Will lead to some interesting clashes here I imagine. Jones comes in pretty straight lines as well so will be open to 'Special K's' full arsenal I expect.

Really looking forward to this card and especially this fight. Not expecting an upset but on paper and in terms of aesthetic evaluation it looks to be a good one.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

5.40 Jordan Gill v Kristain Laight 
6pm Sam O'Maison v Johnny Greaves 
6.25 Ryan Taylor v Ibrar Riyaz 
6.55 Scotty Cardle v Karoly Lakatos
7.25 Lee Purdy v Chris Johnson
8.10 Gavin Rees v Derry Matthews 
9pm Kell Brook v Carson Jones 
9.45 Kerry Hope v Proksa 
-Kal Yafai TV float 
10.20 Ryan Aston v Valentine 
10.50 Rocky Fielding v Ferenc Hafner 
11.20 Rhys Roberts v Davies

The timings


----------



## Jasper Simone (Jun 7, 2012)

Jordan Gill gone pro?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

kell brook wide UD
rees KO9
Purdy KO2or3
proksa SD
Fielding wide UD


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

I like Carson Jones' attitude - he's come here to win despite being brought over to lose. Kell's had it all his own way thus far, could be interesting. He gets nervous and he is fighting a confident puncher.

Everyone seems to have gone off Derry now, despite the Crolla win. I've always said Rees is shockingly underrated and is levels (plural) above Derry. The height won't be a problem as Rees uses the height deferential to his advantage every time. Rees UD at worst.

Proksa will probably get the win this time. It took a career best performance from Hope, a poor performance from Proksa and a big cut for Hope to get a MD/SD (?). I think Proksa will up his game and take it.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lilo said:


> I like Carson Jones' attitude - he's come here to win despite being brought over to lose. Kell's had it all his own way thus far, could be interesting. He gets nervous and he is fighting a confident puncher.
> 
> Everyone seems to have gone off Derry now, despite the Crolla win. I've always said Rees is shockingly underrated and is levels (plural) above Derry. The height won't be a problem as Rees uses the height deferential to his advantage every time. Rees UD at worst.
> 
> Proksa will probably get the win this time. It took a career best performance from Hope, a poor performance from Proksa and a big cut for Hope to get a MD/SD (?). I think Proksa will up his game and take it.


Agree on the Jones part, I heard him on Bunce on Monday and he sounded well up for it.


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Jones will try and cut the ring off against Kell......Kell will work that out in the first round and then Jones will not get anywhere near the lad.

Brook wide UD....Wide as the grand canyon.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Jones will try and cut the ring off against Kell......Kell will work that out in the first round and then Jones will not get anywhere near the lad.
> 
> Brook wide UD....Wide as the grand canyon.


Miguel, are you happy with Kell's progress thus far?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Miguel, are you happy with Kell's progress thus far?


Could have been in bigger fights earlier mate, since went to Matchroom, yeah think he's been paired well......I do think however Matchroom are trying to get Kell into the BIGGER fights with that 0 on his record, if you get me?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Still considering going to this. :huh


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Still considering going to this. :huh


Where about's are you living in the UK now, @Marvelous Marv ?


----------



## Wickio (Jun 3, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Still considering going to this. :huh


Are there many tickets left?


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wickio said:


> Are there many tickets left?


About 1000 or abit more


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Where about's are you living in the UK now, @Marvelous Marv ?


Manchester, or pretty close anyway.

Still some 30 quid tickets last time I checked.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

For a minute I thought you were trolling when I saw you were tipping Hope against Proksa but then I clocked your name, boyo.

*Makes mental note to never take anything Bryn says about Welsh fighters seriously.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WarpedDesign said:


> For a minute I thought you were trolling when I saw you were tipping Hope against Proksa but then I clocked your name, boyo.
> 
> *Makes mental note to never take anything Bryn says about Welsh fighters seriously.


I'm offended. I did say it was a long shot. I'm not some @Vano-irons type bell swinger, except when it comes to Nathan Cleverly.


----------



## Barlivia (Jun 8, 2012)

Jones looks like he's really put the work in just looking at his face there at the press conference he's lost a load of weight from the previous one! I wonder if all the smack talk has had any effect on kell he's admitted he can't stand him just better not get too wound up by him because there's guaranteed to be more verbals tomorrow at the weigh in


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> I'm offended. I did say it was a long shot. I'm not some @Vano-irons type bell swinger, except when it comes to Nathan Cleverly.


Much appreciated you raving ****

Kevin Mitchell TKO8 Gavin Rees :deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Much appreciated you raving ****
> 
> Kevin Mitchell TKO8 Gavin Rees :deal


:lol:


----------



## Holmes (Jun 3, 2012)

Great thread Bryn :good


----------



## scrappylinks (Jun 2, 2012)

who is in your avatar @Bryn ?


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Holmes said:


> Great thread Bryn :good


Cheers bro. :good

My intention was to do a proper breakdown for each fight, but it takes ages, so I just made it very brief - even then it still took me 15 minutes. I've a new found respect for posters who do awesome and detailed breakdown threads.



scrappylinks said:


> who is in your avatar @Bryn ?


Alex Turner from Arctic Monkeys. :good


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Not really arsed about the other 3 bouts mentioned, but Ill go with Rees, Hope and Purdy, might stick at points victory in for Brook to get some decent odds of it in a 4 fold.

Anyone think that Jones can get close enough to Brook to land one of his bombs and maybe lay Kell out???...he does cut the ring off well, but I cant see Kell getting caught in the corners, too good feet for that...I think thats Jones plan anyway.

Brook late TKO or wide points, more likely wide points.

Dont know enough about the other boys to call the method of victory, just going on what Ive seen before of them.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Weigh in now indoors at Winter Gardens because of the weather, still at 1pm


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

CamR21 said:


> Weigh in now indoors at Winter Gardens because of the weather, still at 1pm


Cheers Cam. :good

Will it be on SSNews?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> *Not really arsed about the other 3 bouts mentioned*, but Ill go with Rees, Hope and Purdy, might stick at points victory in for Brook to get some decent odds of it in a 4 fold.
> 
> Anyone think that Jones can get close enough to Brook to land one of his bombs and maybe lay Kell out???...he does cut the ring off well, but I cant see Kell getting caught in the corners, too good feet for that...I think thats Jones plan anyway.
> 
> ...


Why? They will all probably be better fights then Brook-Jones.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

@Bryn Yep on SSN.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> @Bryn Yep on SSN.


Can you please keep me up to date on proceedings as I have no method of watching this via legal routes.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Is it on now? Is anyone watching?


----------



## leforge (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes needle at weigh inn.


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

leforge said:


> Yes needle at weigh inn.


What's happening?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Why? They will all probably be better fights then Brook-Jones.


Cos I havnt seen enough of em mate....Only bits here and there...

Still watch em though.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Griff/wooddddddya is putting up the vids :good


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Griff/wooddddddya is putting up the vids :good


Nice one Dr....Nice one Griff lad!

Respect where its due!!

Just got back in, heard it went a bit mad!!!!


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

leforge said:


> Yes *needle *at weigh inn.


Fucking everywhere them smack heads!!!


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

War Kell :ibutt

Both weighed in at 146lbs, Jones looks shredded & fired up.


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Anyone know if you're likely to get cheaper tickets on the night for this or is it worth just getting some now?

Any opinion on whether the nosebleed £30 seats that are remaining are any good at the Motorpoint?


----------



## Miguel2010 (Jun 5, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> Anyone know if you're likely to get cheaper tickets on the night for this or is it worth just getting some now?
> 
> Any opinion on whether the nosebleed £30 seats that are remaining are any good at the Motorpoint?


Ive heard there's some tickets left...That was last night though.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

DrMo said:


> War Kell :ibutt
> 
> Both weighed in at 146lbs, Jones looks shredded & fired up.


1:35... Blanked! :lol:


----------



## Marvelous Marv (Jun 30, 2012)

Miguel2010 said:


> Ive heard there's some tickets left...That was last night though.


There are quite a few. Nosebleed 30 quid seats (literally right at the back) and a few others scattered around in the other price ranges. I reckon nose bleed would be okay though?


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Better version of the weigh in


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Wallet said:


> 1:35... Blanked! :lol:


:lol: well played with the invisible clap.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

DrMo said:


> Better version of the weigh in


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl at Adam Smith talking about how Jones has a serious physique


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Marvelous Marv said:


> There are quite a few. Nosebleed 30 quid seats (literally right at the back) and a few others scattered around in the other price ranges. I reckon nose bleed would be okay though?


I'd get 40 quid ones mate, you get pretty close to ring there and only a tenner more


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2012)

Brook looks like the naturally bigger guy to me.


----------



## CamR21 (Jun 6, 2012)

Jones is ripped as hell


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry, man.

WARRRRRRRRR HOPE!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Brook has always struck me as a nervous guy, showed it yet again at the weigh in


----------



## Macca L20 (Jun 3, 2012)

Got two spare £30 tickets if anyone's interested. Can't go due to illness. Tickets could be picked up in
Liverpool or Sheffield.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Macca L20 said:


> Got two spare £30 tickets if anyone's interested. Can't go due to illness. Tickets could be picked up in
> Liverpool or Sheffield.


 @Marvelous Marv , you interested? We can buddy up and go together, it'll be amazing. :yep


----------



## Grant (Jun 6, 2012)

Bryn said:


> @Marvelous Marv , you interested? We can buddy up and go together, it'll be amazing. :yep


Nothing worsee than being left hanging like this.

Bryn, you can take your best coat off now, I don't think he's gonna reply.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Grant said:


> Nothing worsee than being left hanging like this.
> 
> Bryn, you can take your best coat off now, I don't think he's gonna reply.


----------



## kingkodi (Jun 20, 2012)

Really looking forward to tonight's boxing. Can't wait to see Gavin Rees back in action


----------

